# V-Picks Review



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I couple of weeks (months) ago, I got a great deal from our fellow GC @sambonee on a little bag of magic picks.

Let me stars at the beginning, I always used the same picks thru time. At first, because I lived in a small town and I was a poor teen. Dunlop where the only thing available. I bought some Black Nylon for acoustic (match picks) and some 1,5 to 2 mm pick that I could find in the picks bucket for the electric.

15 years later, I still use those picks. They are still cheap and widely available. I was always curious when I saw people with high end picks like Blue, V-Picks or others but never took the plunge.

So when I started playing bass back in January, I discovered that my beloved picks of choice weren't doing it. Good luck to my, @sambonee was offering a 4 pack for a really good price. I couldn't say no.

*1. Mummy *This one was suggested to me 'cause I was looking for grip, a lot of grip! To my surprise, it's the one I use the least. Not a bad pick at all, but the v-picks have enough grip on their own and the other models where more confortable to me.

*2. Euro* this one got a lof of use on my acoustic, easy to hold and can to subtile attack. I like it for lead. Keep in mind that I strum over the neck a lot, it helps to reduce the shrill.

*3. Tradition lite* Great all around pick! I use it a lot for strumming on acoustic and playing the Tele. I mostly play punk on fast palm mute mode and it's deliver. Fast, precise and after some warm up, it stick to my fingers.

*4. Freakishly large round *A great pick for punk bass sound. Can be played with every corners. Even if you drop it, it's easy to get back on track!

*5. Gladiator *The surprise of the lot. I ALWAYS use this one. On electric and bass guitar. I have it in my wallet. Always ready. Seriously, I was sure this one would not be used that much but it's perfect. The big edge is soooo comfy on the thumb. Good handle. The bigger/longer corner is great for rythm and lead works. Like other v-picks after some warming time, the pick literally sticks to your fingers. Don't fear the size, it's the best pick of the bunch!!!

In conclusion, did I regret my little journey? Not at all! I have to admit I would have never bought those in a store 'cause I didn't see the point to try something new but since so many GCer's vouched for them and Sean offered me a good deal it was not a complete shot in the dark.

I am also happy to discover a pick that stay in my hand. Before, I was putting some hockey tape (so canadian, eh!) on the end of my picks to add some grip. No need here, they react to your temperature. Unless you're a robot, won't loose them midsong! 

A big thanks to Sean for the discovery and the great deal! If you are curious about them, threat yourself and drop a message to Sean, he'll help you to choose a pick for your needs!


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Picks are fun to experiment with. A cheap "mod" that makes a surprising difference


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2017)

Over the years, I've collected a wide variety of different picks.
Like Ti-Ron, I also preferred Dunlops for a couple of decades.
sambonee supplied me with some v-picks (can't tell you which models)
and I have to say, I really like them.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought a V-Pick Lite Small at a guitar show. It was the one that most closely matched the Dunlop Jazz III that I play. I thought it felt great and played fast but I don't like the sound of acrylic. I prefer the warmer tone of nylon picks.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Ti-Ron very well put!! I agree that many people gravitate to models in the line of v-picks that really surprise them. Excellent review. 

Try the mummy on acoustic. The ghost rim shines on there. 

The mention of acrilic's attack is a valid point. Softer contact points available on many v-picks reduce this greatly. 

Anyone looking to try v-picks is welcome to give me a pm and I'll make them a happy camper. 

Merci Ti-Ron 

!!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

So for someone not educated in pick names, are 1 t0 5 all different versions of a "V-Pick"?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Tarbender said:


> So for someone not educated in pick names, are 1 t0 5 all different versions of a "V-Pick"?


Same here. Images would help illustrate the topic.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

BGood said:


> Same here. Images would help illustrate the topic.


Goid point, I updated the OP with a puc of the different models.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd guess that there's like 50+ models. Vinni's main v-picks site

We sell at par to the US$ for now. And shipping is much cheaper. We have about 20 models to choose from.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Is there a Jazz III equivalent V-Pick?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

@Lord-Humongous

You could try this pack... Small Pick Assortment - SAVE $3 - V-Picks
There are many different packages that you can get, I started with that pack initially to find the one I liked.

When you do, you can order a ten pack of that pick for a better deal. 
There are an array of packages available... Guitar Picks Package Deals - V-PICKS Guitar Pics


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

What is the thinnest V pick ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like .8 is the thinnest, they're called Ultra Lite on a few models.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm partial to www.tonedripper.com as the prices are better, and shipping is less. And I run the site!!! So I'm partial. 

We do custom packs with a 30% discount (selling at par to USD).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sambonee said:


> I'm partial to www.tonedripper.com as the prices are better, and shipping is less. And I run the site!!! So I'm partial.
> 
> We do custom packs with a 30% discount (selling at par to USD).


I must say that Sean is THE way to go. He will helps you to choose, he's a good GCer and nice fellow overall!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Shouldn't the sales pitch part of this thread be in the Dealer Emporium section ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BGood said:


> Shouldn't the sales pitch part of this thread be in the Dealer Emporium section ?


Maybe we should all try to help @sambonee with his application for the Dealer Emporium section by reporting him?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

BGood said:


> Shouldn't the sales pitch part of this thread be in the Dealer Emporium section ?


I think @sambonee is trying to get is Dealer membership but the new administration is kind of "slow" in the communication dept.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I am a living sales pitch man!!! ^)@#

all jokes aside. I've been rockin' the follow ups for the dealer account for Tone Dripper for about 6-7 months now. I'm not fretting about it. that said, I am just leaving the door open for people to request what we have to offer (pickups for tele and strat and the v-picks).

just look at the security rating expiring with no attention. this place was purchased and forgotten.

it's a cash cow, we all pay our $5-$25 per year and there's 12,000 members. let's say that 25% are in the paying category. avg payment is $12. 3000 x $12 = $36,000 a year and that's a low estimate.

TGP owners probably make $500k - $700k USD per year. advertising, and memberships.

I digress,

Now email me and buy some pics and pickups LOL Just kidding.

(not)


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

OK DOO


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> So for someone not educated in pick names, are 1 t0 5 all different versions of a "V-Pick"?


I believe there is - the Euro is close in size. I like the Traditional which is close to the Dunlop Gator 2.0mm (my favorite).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with @sambonee The new 'owners' don't give a fuck about this place - it's just a cash cow to them. 

I'm afraid of the day a retailer like Italia figures this out - it will become spam central. I think Milkman and IRC were on to something - sadly. Sunny days? Not so likely. LOL


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

these things could be run like a profit sharing among a number of dedicated members and subcontracted for a % to a conglomerate to take care of the needs of the community.

I was on an RC car racing forum that was super active and within one year was dead!!! amalgamated into another forum to be totally lost within months. I'd get off here in a flash if other buddies were to follow.

the disdain of the new owners is quite disappointing.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

sambonee said:


> the disdain of the new owners is quite disappointing.


It's not disdain, it's carelessness. Don't attribute to malice that which can be simply explained by incompetence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

LexxM3 said:


> It's not disdain, it's carelessness. Don't attribute to malice that which can be simply explained by incompetence.


This line would work well in the political threads too. lol.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

The more exact phrase is "Never ascribe to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence" and it has a great corollary of "Any sufficiently advanced incompetence is indistinguishable from malice."


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Larry you've done it again. I always say that "stupid is always free!"


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Here another GC brother trying out the little v-pick gems for the first time.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

My buddy gave me a v-pick, probably a small medium of some sort, its around 1.5-2mm. I've used Dunlops 1.5m gators for prob 15years, but this is the best pick I've used for electric and only pick that has lasted over two years and has not been lost or worn out. I would definitely prefer a solid color though as I've misplaced it quite a few times.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> My buddy gave me a v-pick, probably a small medium of some sort, its around 1.5-2mm. I've used Dunlops 1.5m gators for prob 15years, but this is the best pick I've used for electric and only pick that has lasted over two years and has not been lost or worn out. I would definitely prefer a solid color though as I've misplaced it quite a few times.


Which model is it? 

To find it, get your cellphone's light on and move it L R while looking for it. The reflection will give it away from almost any distance. 

There's a deal happening over at ToneDripper: at par to USD prices and better shipping rates. Cheers 

[email protected]


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Mine have arrived. A Pearly Gates, which is super fat. A Small Lite which is probably around a normal heavy in thickness. And an Ultra Lite, which is a little thinner but still nice and stiff. The Ultra Lite is my favourite right now.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I find that the pearly gates is excellent when you get a custom to holding the pic very lightly. It has a super fat tone it is incredibly fast. It's also very loud.

The ultrathin I find is excellent for bringing the treble out of any guitar 

Can't wait for your review after a couple weeks


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

sambonee said:


> Which model is it?
> 
> To find it, get your cellphone's light on and move it L R while looking for it. The reflection will give it away from almost any distance.
> 
> ...



I think it was a small lite. Not 100% sure as I can't find it right now!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> I think it was a small lite. Not 100% sure as I can't find it right now!


Were all three sides equal in shape or was it a tip with two shoulders?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't fret when you forget

where the hell your pick went.

I've dropped my pick and I can't find it! 

I just put a dab of red nail polish right at the top of my pick. I like the idea so much that I put some glitter nail polish right at the very top of it as well. You can too! lol

Just go to Shoppers drug mart and pick up a bottle of nail polish on sale. Most of my picks are clear and blend right into the background. A little dot of color makes all the difference.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Someone, anyone tell me about your preferred choice of picks and why you chose it? 

I need some feedback on pick choice!

I have 39+ picks and am wavering between 1.5 mm and 2.0 mm thickness. I don't detect a lot of difference sound wise. Am I deaf? lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually have these picks! I got a little care package in the mail from Sulphur and a few from another musician.

I have to shout it, I LOVE THESE PICKS, I ADORE THEM!! They are very finger friendly. They feel great in my fingers. They actually feel like they are extensions of my index finger and thumb. 

I have the Bullseye, pearlescent pink and white ones, Red rocker, Jalapeno and a "small" pick which I drilled a hole in the middle. My fav being the small, perfectly triangulated one. I put some pink glitter nail polish on one side because it's clear. I have dropped it on occasion and it's a PITA to find but not with the glittery goodness on it now. These picks are a must have. 

I have played with Tortex, Dava, Dunlop, Traynor and Planet Waves.

V picks put them all the shame in my opinion except for the Black Ice(Planet waves) one. They make nice jewelry too!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The bulls eye is awesome. So is the red rocker. 

I've become a pick snob. I really can't fully enjoy a long session without a v-pick. Mostly because of the friction that other picks have. V-picks are almost like lubricated. Slide across the strings.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> The bulls eye is awesome. So is the red rocker.


I am playing with the red rocker but I find it a little too big in my fingers! Hence the "small " one is one of my favs! It's the perfect size!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I know that this is probably sacrilege but could I take the red rocker and file it down to my size?

Don't hate me please! lol


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Your tools won't work that way. Check out the venom, stiletto, fusion, chicken picker, Farley, euro. They're all in that size area. I like them all. Venom and chicken picker are Amon my favs. The Farley is super thick and killer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

PayPal? I think I asked you this last time

Need the abovem mentioned ones!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So for about the last two hours I have been playing with the "jalapeno" pick and I am actually feeling more comfortable using a bigger pick. I have been playing Albert King's Born under a bad sign. This song just has a groove that engulfs your brain and your fingers. It's fun to practice solos too. I love this song! The guy plays the whole song right at the beginning. Awesome.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So @Lola is the last member of our cult?
Welcome to the dark side! HNG^%$


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2017)

I like Jimi's version for lick ideas


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Euro and the Pearly Gates, Small Pointed too.


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

Small pointed pearly gates is my go to pick for everything except heavy metal playing.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That one is super loud and flies so fast. I particularly like it on acoustic.


----------

